# unconventional thinking



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This guy improved his guitar cabinet by sending the signal to a powered subwoofer. something to think about when you are searching for that sound to die for !



> I have a tendency to view everything I purchase as, "this is a pretty good start." In other words, whatever I buy, I set out to improve it. Well, I got a Bass guitar cabinet (2 -10's & a 15) that sounded wonderful ...that is, until *I sent the pre-amp signal out to a powered sub woofer.* Wow! ...low Hz tone to die for!
> *I found that the tone deficiency was not the bass speaker or cabinet design, but the amp’s power section.* Not wanting to transport another cabinet or additional gear, I needed to figure out how to make the existing cabinet in my rig sound the way I wanted and keep my rig compact. *The answer was to replace the existing 15” speaker *with the DVC385-88 and power it with the Dayton SPA250 *plate amp mounted in the back*. The dual voice-coil design gives me the ability to use the same speaker to be driven by both amps. If you think the DVC385 Sub’s range of 20 to 450 Hz doesn’t go high enough, 440 is A above middle C. On the Bass fret board, that’s the 14th fret on the 4th string! And, besides, the 2-10 cabinet picks up after that.
> The rig sounds Absolutely Awesome and the SPA250 is only needed to augment the lower notes and compensate for the roll-off. A Bass player's dream ...Tone to die for...!!!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome. I always wanted to try the Dayton stuff for a bass cab.


----------

